# Assassin Snail in acidic water



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Currently have 3 assassin snails in a tank with PH 8+.... Would i be able to move them to a tank with PH less than 7? like 6.8?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

mine have been fine in all ph levels, I'm no expert but I'd think, as long as they were acclimatized properly, they should be fine. However, I have read "they will not do well in water that is too soft or acidic. While the precise water chemistry values do not seem to be important, , moderately hard to hard water with a pH above neutral (10-20 degrees dH, pH 7-8) is preferred"


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, i read that too. The tank with the 6.8 PH has very soft water. i think kh and gh is both 0.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

KH and GH of 0 would be bad for any snail as there is likely no Calcium present. We would recommend raising those levels before considering moving any over.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

couple good/informative reads:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/isla...r-supply-issue-lower-mainland-715/index2.html
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/adjusting-hardness-your-aquarium-7033/


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

My assassin snails have been fine in an Ada tank with the ph at 6, they have been there for over 1 year....gh is at 4!


----------

